# Oinktoberfest News



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 20, 2007)

Several of you have inquired re the beans & dessert categories, so I am sending this to all of you who are entered for the KCBS comp on Sat. Additional questions can be answered at the mandatory cook's meeting Fri nite




George


For Saturday KCBS additional categories:
Baked beans & dessert are open garnish, ie anything goes. Beans must go into the provided 9x9 styrofoam box. If the dessert can't go into the 9x9 box please inform us ahead of time. You are encouraged to use the boxes provided. Any fuel source is allowed. At least 1 component of the dessert must be cooked on-site, no store bought pies please!




Adventures in Heat
10189 Main St
Clarence, NY 14031
716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.adventuresinheat.com


Oinktoberfest 2007
Sept. 28 - 30
http://www.oinktoberfest.com
pigs


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris,

One suggestion that I would have is that George consider using styrofoam cups for the beans instead of boxes.  They would hold temps much longer in a cup (same type as sauce) and providing less beans to the judges would probably be a good thing especially to those working in or around the judges area.  

Dallas


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 20, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> One suggestion that I would have is that George consider using styrofoam cups for the beans instead of boxes.  They would hold temps much longer in a cup (same type as sauce) and providing less beans to the judges would probably be a good thing especially to those working in or around the judges area.
> 
> Dallas


I know Dallas. They want the beans in a 9X9 box. Why? I can't tell you. But that's the way it is. I pushed for cup's, but no......  :?:  :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 20, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> thanks for the info.  can you tell me if sunday's sausage and beef categories are open garnish and/or containers?


http://www.oinktoberfest.com/RulesAMA.html
Brian, see rule #18 Any garnish goes, as long as it fits in a 9X9 box.


----------



## Unity (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeez, you guys are getting _me_ all fired-up and anxious, and I don't even compete!    

--John  8)


----------

